# NEED help with IP, and netstat -a?? please



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello, 

Recently I have been having issues with My internet being very Slow, at least for what I pay. I ALWAYS use LAN, I don't like Wireless, So to See if it was My router, I did a Direct Connect to it, and it performed Basically the Same as when I had the Router hooked up. This lead me to Contact Charter Communications, (My ISP). The Woman, (who was obviously Reading From a Card) Seemed to be trying her Damdest to make me Believe that running Command Prompt (netstat -a, and having Lot's of Addresses in the resulting Page) meant that THOSE were the reason for My slow internet Speed. I had around 20 "listening" results, and another 5 or so "established", and finally 2 "time wait". My question is , Are they feeding me B.S? or is there really Something Wrong with My PC? e.g. viruses, malware. adware? ANY help would be Greatly Appreciated.

P.S. I installed a new version of Windows 7 Yesterday. So this seems Highly unlikely to be the Cause, But I have been wrong about alot of things in my Life.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 17, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Recently I have been having issues with My internet being very Slow, at least for what I pay. I ALWAYS use LAN, I don't like Wireless, So to See if it was My router, I did a Direct Connect to it, and it performed Basically the Same as when I had the Router hooked up. This lead me to Contact Charter Communications, (My ISP). The Woman, (who was obviously Reading From a Card) Seemed to be trying her Damdest to make me Believe that running Command Prompt (netstat -a, and having Lot's of Addresses in the resulting Page) meant that THOSE were the reason for My slow internet Speed. I had around 20 "listening" results, and another 5 or so "established", and finally 2 "time wait". My question is , Are they feeding me B.S? or is there really Something Wrong with My PC? e.g. viruses, malware. adware? ANY help would be Greatly Appreciated.
> 
> P.S. I installed a new version of Windows 7 Yesterday. So this seems Highly unlikely to be the Cause, But I have been wrong about alot of things in my Life.



I use this trick to avoid call centers; I have them page me over to billing, which usually puts me through to a local office.  The techs there are much more helpful.

Anyway, I'll see what help I can offer.  So the install of Windows 7 is completely fresh?  Did your problems start shortly after the fresh install?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

NO, I've had them for a while.

It's not REALLY bad, but I pay , for 50 Mb/s,,I probably get 35-40 Mb/s. which is understandable. But recently (2 months or So since I upgraded to Higher bandwidth, I've noticed that it takes Far too long for Things like Youtube to Buffer with This kind of Connection. The Charter Woman was nice enogh, although I felt like this reasoning of hers was a pile of Bull Sh@t.   is it?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

there was alot of TCP's "listening" in the Results list in cmd....netstat -a,,and she said that was NOT good. I feel like this is BS

And yes ,,I installed a replacement Drive two days ago, and finished all updates yesterday. So Fresh as it gets.  How can I tell if these are "bad" processes or not?? I've run MS security E a few times, also Malwarebytes, and I get ZERO results. I'm Stumped , but worried.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 17, 2012)

Could you do me a favor?  Could you go to SpeedTest as well as PingTest and post your results?

Also, here's some info on TCP ports listening:

CableForum


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

Ping = 15Ms
Down= 40  + or - 2-3 Mb/s
up=4Mb/s + or - .5 or so Mb/s

Run Ten(10) times today, and these are basically the Same every time

with and Without Router


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

Also I Ran that Ping Test and Scored a B+, it Said it was Very Good Connection.
on top of that , I ran that Speed test about 10-15 times, and EVERY time i Get a Ping of 15 Ms,,No more, No less , always 15Ms. If that Helps.

P.S. it said it Couldn't tell me what my packet loss was, due to Java or Flash not Working right, or being Blocked by a firewall , or Something  like that. But I Can't imagine there is much Packet loss with Such a Constant ping,,,or am I wrong?


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 17, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ping = 15Ms
> Down= 40  + or - 2-3 Mb/s
> up=4Mb/s + or - .5 or so Mb/s
> 
> ...



What did you think of the other thread?  When you give netstat -b a try, does it give you information about the processes listening or whatever?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

That thread Wandered off , on a topic about how the OP shouldn't have posted the result's because people could see his Private IP addresses. I'll run -b right now


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

OnePostWonder said:


> What did you think of the other thread?  When you give netstat -b a try, does it give you information about the processes listening or whatever?



It shows only ONE line, as opposed to the 30 or so when I run -a,,,and the line that DOES show up, Says....

Proto ////     local Adress   /////         Foriegn Address //////           state
TCP   ////     192.xxx.x.x.xxxxx  //////     www.http//////             Time_wait


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 17, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> That thread Wandered off , on a topic about how the OP shouldn't have posted the result's because people could see his Private IP addresses. I'll run -b right now



When I run netstat for instance, I don't have anything that says "LISTENING" under "STATE".  My install of Windows 7 is fairly new.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 17, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> It shows only ONE line, as opposed to the 30 or so when I run -a,,,and the line that DOES show up, Says....
> 
> Proto ////     local Adress   /////         Foriegn Address //////           state
> TCP   ////     192.xxx.x.x.xxxxx  //////     www.http//////             Time_wait



When I run netstat for instance, I don't have anything that says "LISTENING" under "STATE".  My install of Windows 7 is fairly new.

So is this while you're going through the router or straight through the modem?  Also, did you make any changes to your network after installing Windows 7?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

I get 24 Listening.

Through the router For THESE results.
And NO changes after Fresh install either.

But in Safe mode I get None,,And I DID enable network in Safe boot too , So I Could check network connections


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 17, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> I get 24 Listening.
> 
> Through the router For THESE results.
> And NO changes after Fresh install either.
> ...



Does netstat -b give you any indication as to what is "LISTENING"?  That number seems high and could be part of your issue.  Also, while I'm thinking of it, when you go to Task Manager and go to the "Networking Tab", what is your network utilization?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2012)

All netstat -a does is list what is using your network connection.  It is normal for there to be a few things in there, and the list will also grow as you do thing(netstat keeps running and adds to the list as more things use  your network interface).

So basically, they are full of sh*t.

Try running speedtest again, but this time manually select a server, and make sure to pick one that isn't run by your ISP.  If you just press the "Begin Test" button, the test will pick the "best" server based on ping.  In a lot of cases this server is run by your ISP, so it doesn't really give you an idea of how fast your ISP is communicating with the rest of the world.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2012)

Open command prompt and do:

```
ping techpowerup.com /t
```
_(You can replace techpowerup.com with any site)_

I would let that run for 30 minutes to an hour. It will ping techpowerup.com continuously until you stop it. You can press *ctrl + c* to stop it. During that time you need to see if you see a lot of "_time outs_", if so then there is your problem, and it is your isp. In an hours time you shouldn't see any time outs. If you see a lot then it's obvious, but if you only see one I'd run the scan longer. If you see 2 plus during that time then there is a problem some where with your ISP. When you call them let the tech know that you are experiencing a lot of "_time outs_".


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Open command prompt and do:
> 
> ```
> ping techpowerup.com /t
> ...



thank you (manually).


----------



## Maban (Dec 17, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Open command prompt and do:
> 
> ```
> ping techpowerup.com /t
> ...



I wouldn't suggest doing it to TPU. Would probably auto-ban you. Try a DNS server or Google. And you should have it direct to a file since its going to cut off previous ones after so many.


```
ping 8.8.8.8 /t > \users\maban\desktop\asdf.txt
```


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2012)

Maban said:


> I wouldn't suggest doing it to TPU. Would probably auto-ban you. Try a DNS server or Google. And you should have it direct to a file since its going to cut off previous ones after so many.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It's never banned me, but that was just a suggestion. I usually do it against yahoo.com or msn.com.. 

*EDIT: One other suggestion is to do in command prompt:



		Code:
	

tracert yahoo.com

This will count how many hops between you and yahoo.com. It will also, show you if hops are down. If you have 2 hops down together then that's another problem.*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

So can I use TPU, or no?? I'm kinda ignorant regarding CMD prompt, So please tell me what I need to type, and I'll go do it.

This is starting to become a wilder goose chase than before.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2012)

I've never been ban from pinging techpowerup.com, but to be on the safe side use yahoo.com.


----------



## Maban (Dec 17, 2012)

ping yahoo.com /t > C:\asdf.txt

Then after a half hour or so, go to the CMD window, press Ctrl-C. Open asdf.txt and search for "Request timed out" or "Destination unreachable" or anything that doesn't look like "Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128"


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2012)

Maban said:


> ping yahoo.com > C:\asdf.txt
> 
> Then after a half hour or so, go to the CMD window, press Ctrl-C. Open asdf.txt and search for "Request timed out" or "Destination unreachable" or anything that doesn't look like "Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128"



you forgot /t 

```
ping yahoo.com /t > C:\asdf.txt
```


----------



## Maban (Dec 17, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> you forgot /t
> 
> ```
> ping yahoo.com /t > C:\asdf.txt
> ```



My bad. Fixed.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 17, 2012)

Maban said:


> My bad. Fixed.



No problem buddy. Thanks for the suggestions.  Doing that and tracert he should find something if there is a problem.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes thank you ALL, Very Much. I'm gong to Go try these options now. C-U-L8R


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm running the CMD prompt right now,,But I see no Response that something is happening?? should I see something? or does it just ruun?


----------



## Maban (Dec 17, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'm running the CMD prompt right now,,But I see no Response that something is happening?? should I see something? or does it just ruun?



That's because it's being directed to the file. That's intended. If you open the file periodically, you'll see more stuff is getting added.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

okay, well I tried that Ctrl + C, then asdf .txt thing and it said that .txt was not recognized?? is there something I'm doing wrong? I copied and pasted your CMD.


----------



## Maban (Dec 17, 2012)

Open the file in explorer. Or alternatively, you can do "notepad c:\asdf.txt" without the quotes.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

so I can type (notepad c:\asdf.txt) in Command prompt, and it will give me the results, right?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 17, 2012)

Get ping plotter and run a ping test to servers you use. you  can see the routing and what stations bottleneck. If the ping is very high, call your ISP and bitch about it. Comcast rerouted my signal and my ping went from 20's to 90's with my gaming server. I bitched and they fixed it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

Well I have My results , and From what I "think" i Got out of The previous Posts it looks like ALL is well. But you tell me.


Ping statistics for 98.139.183.24:
    Packets: Sent = 1212, Received = 1212, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 33ms, Maximum = 252ms, Average = 78ms
Control-C

Some High Ping's there. My usual is 15Ms, if thats accurate , I dont know, but I got it From Pingtest, and speed test.net.
Please let me know if there IS a problem I need to address.


----------



## Maban (Dec 17, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Well I have My results , and From what I "think" i Got out of The previous Posts it looks like ALL is well. But you tell me.
> 
> 
> Ping statistics for 98.139.183.24:
> ...



Fairly normal results. Nothing negative to conclude from them. Default server PingTest and SpeedTest results are best-case scenario generally and are not representative of what you normally would get with other sites that may be dozens and dozens of hops away.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 17, 2012)

Ping plotter will show the routing.


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 17, 2012)

for reference, looking at connections is a serious pain with netstat when you can just use tcpview

so are the youtube page loads fast & the videos slow? other video sites? are you watching HD videos?

not saying it's not an ISP issue, just that a lot of variables are here

also this might be of use http://www.dslreports.com/forum/charter


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

Loading the Page itself is quick enough, It' s the buffering that takes wayyy to long, HD 720p 1080P Hd. I think it's Been traced to the ISP 's end,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

kn00tcn said:


> for reference, looking at connections is a serious pain with netstat when you can just use tcpview
> 
> so are the youtube page loads fast & the videos slow? other video sites? are you watching HD videos?
> 
> ...


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 17, 2012)

If you want some nice applications that can help assist you diagnosis network problems...
Gaijin has eToolz, Opened Ports Viewer, and some online tools.

Quote from eToolz site:


Spoiler






> Includes some of the most importatnt Internet and network tools like NS Lookup, Ping, TraceRoute and Whois.
> The most importatnt DNS entries can be shown (A, PTR, NS, MX, TXT und SOA).
> Automatic or manual query for Whois server incl. automatic redirection.
> Query the Google PageRank for an URL.
> ...






They will help simplify the process of testing and are freeware.
The same ones who gave us... SteganoG and The Bat! Password Recovery.

EDIT: You might have to go under extras in the toolbars and pick your language in the language menu and restart.  They seem to default to German.

EDIT:



jboydgolfer said:


> My question is , Are they feeding me B.S? or is there really Something Wrong with My PC? e.g. viruses, malware. adware?



Could be malware, but you would have to check the connections.
More than likely, it is a case of the company or co-worker giving a phone center support person a little info and no real training on the matter.  If they did not go into each connection with you, then, IMO, they did not attempt to troubleshoot the results and were probably brushing you off.

You will probably have 20 or so open ports, depending on what software you have running, what services windows is using, any connections to web sites/services, auto updating, etc.

I have, on TCP, 13 listening, 3 established, 7 waiting, and no viruses.  My connection is great (and tweaked for fios).

And, they should have done a little more testing than they did... if your post is stating all they tried.

It is a lot more to the connection than going from point A to point B.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 17, 2012)

95Viper said:


> If you want some nice applications that can help assist you diagnosis network problems...
> Gaijin has eToolz, Opened Ports Viewer, and some online tools.




Thank you,,Although I have My hands Full with this TCPview right Now. If I continue to experience problem's I will likely go that route.

I really need to find out if what I am seeing in TCPview is "Normal" or "non-problematic" though. Is there anything in particular I should be looking out for?

When I close all of my internet based program's e.g. firefox iexplorer, etc..I get NO more Connected instances, which from the little I've found online is Good. But I'm unsure as to if there is anything Already on My pc which may be a Cause for concern.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 17, 2012)

One way I fixed YouTube videos taking so long to buffer was to clear everything in my browser (cache, cookies, etc.)

You're getting a lot of good input.  Even if it doesn't turn up anything, you've eliminated a possibility.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 17, 2012)

I also have charter and sometimes it can get slow when they are doing services to local nodes and I have to get rerouted but they installed fiber nodes in my local area so I have been getting what I am paying for plus alittle more. The only network issues I have had of late were dying routers but since I have built a custom router, I have had zero issues.


----------

